# Counter to cuss-ers?



## DYGH.Tjen (Nov 20, 2011)

What would be a witty remark to give when you cant stand cuss-ers? Like people who f***, ****, damn, b****, n****, whatever :fp. They just get real annoying sometimes. Hope someone can provide me with a smart remark with this. =X thanks.  have a nice day.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 20, 2011)

Depends on the situation.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 20, 2011)

Stare 'em straight in the eye, and say... Nothing. Don't say anything. Just walk away.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 20, 2011)

Deal with it. It's just how some people talk, and for the most part nothing you say or do is going to change that.


----------



## ianography (Nov 20, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Deal with it. It's just how some people talk, and for the most part nothing you say or do is going to change that.


 
Yes. Exactly.

Or, you could tell them to say fluff instead. And ship.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 20, 2011)

ianography said:


> Yes. Exactly.
> 
> Or, you could tell them to say fluff instead. And ship.


Fluff that ship, man. I'll swear however I want!


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 20, 2011)

People get made, people curse. It's nothing new and they have no reason to stop. It's just how some people express themselves. There's no reason to get mad at them for it.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 20, 2011)

If you happen to know these people, politely ask them to stop or simmer it down. Or...
Get over it and move on. It's a form of expression. Leave it at that.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 20, 2011)

Just chill, man. They are just words, ***.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't like swearing, so if I 'need' to do it, I just invent a random word and scream it. The effect is the same, and it really works.

But if you want to change how other people talks... Forget it, you can't.


----------



## Nestor (Nov 20, 2011)

If you get offended by words so easily, imagine what would happen when a true, personal, direct insult gets thrown out.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha (; I don't get offended by personal/direct insults. Or even affected. Just like poster #10 above me, I simply don't like people who cuss around. Its not like, when someone says f*** you in my face, I'll overreact, become emotional or anything. I simply coolly ignoar them. Its more like in a public situation whereby someone swears in every sentence and think they look/sound cool, I feel like shutting them up. But usually, 'shut up' hardly does work. Just wanted a smart remark which would make them shut up in an instant.

However, I guess what you guys say are right. Its just a form of expression, and we cannot change the way how people talk, no matter how uncivilised it sounds/looks. And then again its the 21st century. Practically everyone swears. Alright then, thank you, ALOT (<3), for the responses. I'll just try to ignoar them then.  _tjen


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2011)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Just wanted a smart remark which would make them shut up in an instant.


 
Maybe a parody, saying a sentence to them full of cuss words? Repeat words to really hammer it in. Doesn't have to be a meaningful sentence, mainly make it a string of cuss words.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 20, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Maybe a parody, saying a sentence to them full of cuss words? Repeat words to really hammer it in. Doesn't have to be a meaningful sentence, mainly make it a string of cuss words.


 
I can't f***ing believe any f***ing person can f***ing say the f***ing f**k word on every f***ing sentence and still f***ing remain f***ing gramatically correct. f**k!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 20, 2011)

Get over it? It's your problem, not theirs.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Get over it? It's your problem, not theirs.


 
And he's asking for one way to deal with his problem, no? Besides, if they're really obnoxious, it's not just his problem, but other listeners' as well, and at some point it does become the talker's problem.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 20, 2011)

Stefan said:


> And he's asking for one way to deal with his problem, no?


 
I /did/ give him a solution.


----------



## Escher (Nov 20, 2011)

Start swearing. Just like smoking, it makes you look cooler.


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 20, 2011)

Refer to the south park movie where they put a chip in you to shock when you cuss. Otherwise cut their vocal cords.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 20, 2011)

Well,Ijust make up a random word like FISHNUGGETPANTRYMAGGOTS then say that instead of the cuss word. I got like 10 or my friends to do that, so everyone thinks were weird lol.


----------



## s3rzz (Nov 20, 2011)

"your mom's box"


----------



## Bapao (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay, so for the following, you'll be needing a few tools to get *sh*t* done; 

- 5 meters of sturdy rope (or chicken wire) 
- An SM type ball-gag 
- A recording device with a 3.5mm jack 
- A pair of over-ear headphones. (The most high performance ones you can find) 
- Duct-tape 
- A bath towel 
- Big bar of soap. 

After acquiring the above items, proceed as follows; 

1. Use the recording device to record a particularly swear-heavy sentence uttered by the person that is annoying you. Make sure that they use as little non-swear words as possible by getting them aroused/enthusiastic. For example; talk about a game where their favorite sports team lost or something along those lines. 

2. Stalk the cusser until firm with their sleep-time patterns 

3. Break into their house and hide under their bed. 

4. Once they're asleep; swiftly apply gag and use your Japanese bondage skills (which as a cuber you're already a master of) to incapitate them of movement (Whether you chose rope or chicken wire beforehand will become a pure entertainment factor at this point). 

5. Secure headphones to their head using the tape. 

6 Set recording device to play the prerecorded sentence in loop at the highest possible volume. 

7. Wrap bar of soap in bath towel. 

8. Thrash the cusser using the above until you feel comfortable with the results. 

9. Leave.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bapao said:


> Okay, so for the following, you'll be needing a few tools to get *sh*t* done;
> 
> - 5 meters of sturdy rope (or chicken wire)
> - An SM type ball-gag
> ...


 
Who are you and what the [expletive deleted] are you doing in my house?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 20, 2011)

Escher said:


> Start swearing. Just like smoking, it makes you look cooler.


 
Best suggestion in the whole thread.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 20, 2011)

Headpunch.


----------



## Forte (Nov 21, 2011)

Tell them that the heart of the cards resides not in power, but in friendship.


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 21, 2011)

"Shut the f**k up a**hole!"

So phonetically
Fstastak astastsawhole


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 21, 2011)

I really don't give a s*** as long as it isn't too excessive. 'specially if it's a girl. If they cuss too much, it's unattractive.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 21, 2011)

I think people should stop using M' moves because I find them offensive even though they are often relevant and useful.


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, there is this kid that I hang out with and he makes this unusual screamo sound. 
So in return, whenever he does this sound I pretty much yell "YEEEAAAAHHHHH WOOOOOOO!"
Sometimes his reaction is like "I didn't even do it that time =(.... Oh yeah I did, didn't I"



Maybe you could do the same by making a loud noise.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Nov 21, 2011)

> Start swearing. Just like smoking, it makes you look cooler.



Well that's what you think.  I guess most people do it nowadays, so oh well, just to keep up with the trend, people do it. x) It's ok then, thanks for the help.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 21, 2011)

People do it because it helps them express how they're feeling at that particular moment. 

Like all of language. 

Some use it poorly, others don't; who are you to call it excessive? If it bothers you, don't spend time with them. Problem solved.


----------



## Escher (Nov 21, 2011)

Forte said:


> Tell them that the heart of the cards resides not in power, but in friendship.


 
It's time to d-d-d-d-d-d-d-DUEL


----------



## Owen (Nov 21, 2011)

Muesli said:


> I think people should stop using M' moves because I find them offensive even though they are often relevant and useful.


 
Bad analogy.

Swearing is never useful or relevant.


----------



## Escher (Nov 21, 2011)

Owen said:


> Swearing is never useful or relevant.


 
If it was neither of those things then it wouldn't be a part of language.


----------



## Innocence (Nov 21, 2011)

Escher said:


> If it was neither of those things then it wouldn't be a part of language.


 
Either way, your argument doesn't really apply to the OP's situation.

OP, Protip: You will never stop them from swearing. People like that are just usually so used to it that they will never stop, so either learn to deal with excessive cuss-ers (lol) or don't hang around with them. They are pretty much your only options. That or you could just tell them that you're annoyed by their constant bad language, and ask if they could just lower that f-bomb frequency a little. It MAY work, they probably CAN to some degree make a conscious decision to limit themselves.


----------



## Escher (Nov 21, 2011)

Innocence said:


> Either way, your argument doesn't really apply to the OP's situation.


 
So that debate is off-topic in a thread discussing curse-words?

k.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 21, 2011)

When they aren't expecting it, fart next to them.

The classic wet-willy should also suffice.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 21, 2011)

The word 'cuss' sounds so juvenile.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 21, 2011)

I personally think that swearing is pointless and sounds dumb. 

Whenever someone I hangout with swears, I slap em', and they shut up for a while.
I probably slap one of my friends at least 22 times a day.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes violence is an excellent way to react to harmless words and in no way a gross overreaction. You sound like a fun and rational human being who people want to be around. Oh wait... no it's the other thing- you're terrible for doing that.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 21, 2011)

^^ SAYS THE PUNCHMASTER

Seriously, the fact that you think physically assaulting them is a reasonable reaction to them using a naughty word means you are far more childish than you perceive them to be.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 21, 2011)

Very much agreed that violence is nowhere near the answer for this swearing issue.

I think you (OP) should look at why you dislike such words in the first place. You mentioned how direct insults don't bother you that much, yet people swearing does. Were you just raised in a home that didn't approve of such language? Do you ever see any acceptable use for some of these words? More specifically words like *****, ass, jackass, damn, and ****? If you cannot think of any acceptable use for those words I mentioned, you should probable evaluate your vocabulary (then improve it). 

I'm genuinely interested in your distaste for said language, so if you are comfortable with sharing, please do. If you are not, then you probably shouldn't seek a solution here, as the only way you'll be able to "deal" with this problem is with yourself (you will *not* be able to convince everybody else around you not to swear).


----------



## Bapao (Nov 21, 2011)

Tell them baby Jesus cries whenever they swear... 
If that doesn't help, demonstrate the lightning-esque wrath of the lord by tasering them in the cantine during lunch break. Preferably from behind whilst they're taking a sip from their lunch-time milk carton.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 21, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Yes violence is an excellent way to react to harmless words and in no way a gross overreaction. You sound like a fun and rational human being who people want to be around. Oh wait... no it's the other thing- you're terrible for doing that.


 
Really, it is only one of my friends that actually swears since almost all my friends are hardcore Christians (Including myself). slapping him (Not very hard), sort of trains him not to swear. He always starts to swear, and then catches himself.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 21, 2011)

^You think that makes it any better?


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 21, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> ^You think that makes it any better?


 
It does.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 21, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> It does.


 
So you're a hardcore Christian who thinks that hitting people is perfectly acceptable? I'm no expert, but I would have thought the Bible would suggest otherwise.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 21, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> So you're a hardcore Christian who thinks that hitting people is perfectly acceptable? I'm no expert, but I would have thought the Bible would suggest otherwise.


 
Depends which part you read.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 21, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> So you're not a hardcore Christian.


 
Fixed that for you.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 21, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> It does.


 
*writes in notebook*

Subject Cheese11 (Patient 17C)

-Subject solves at least one problem with violence.
-Subject sees nothing wrong with this.
-Subject treats his friend who swears excessively like an animal and abuses him as can be seen in the quotes "I probably slap one of my friends at least 22 times a day" and "slapping him (Not very hard), sort of *trains* him not to swear"
-Subject does not realize what effect this abuse may have on his friend.

In summary, Patient 17C is not ready to leave this facility.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 21, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> *writes in notebook*
> 
> Subject Cheese11 (Patient 17C)
> 
> ...


 
*writes in notebook*

Recommended that personnel treat Patient 17C in similar manner.

Observed slapping.

Is Patient 17C crying?

1. yes _x_ no ___ inconclusive ___
2. yes _x_ no ___ inconclusive ___
3. yes ___ no ___ inconclusive _x_
4. yes _x_ no ___ inconclusive ___
Results recorded.

ADMINISTRATIVE NOTE: Dr. [REDACTED] reprimanded Researcher 413A (Specs112) on account of "being no better than 17C". 413A responded that he likes 17C's suffering.

Oh god what did I just type. It's mildly amusing, anyway.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay, so I tend to exagerate. 22 = 5. I didn't think people would react this much.


----------



## Weston (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Okay, so I tend to exagerate. 22 = 5. I didn't think people would react this much.


 
That makes no difference with anything.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Okay, so I tend to exagerate. 22 = 5. I didn't think people would react this much.


 
*writes in notebook*

Subject has revised previously stated figure of 22 to a new one of 5.

Subject still displays no emotional response to this.

In summary, Patient 17C is not ready to leave this facility.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> *writes in notebook*
> 
> Subject has revised previously stated figure of 22 to a new one of 5.
> 
> ...


 
*my last post in thread*

Patient 17C?


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> *my last post in thread*
> 
> Patient 17C?


 
Ask Jaycee, he started this "Cheese11 is a patient in a mental hospital" thing. I just ran with it.

EDIT: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...er-to-cuss-ers&p=672454&viewfull=1#post672454


----------

